# Food for thought?



## The Maven (Jul 23, 2014)

What foods do other writers find gets their creative juices flowing?

For me nothing beats a cup of Nescafe gold with a good chocolate to accompany it (especially Lindt!) while I scribble away in my draft book.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 23, 2014)

Perhaps it seems strange to some but for me it's Oat Biscuits.
I eat them while out walking and walking [and letting my mind wander/wonder] is when I start writing.
It used to be stewed for a day or two and reheated coffee, sweet and black in a dirty cup. Sadly not any more...
[For some reason chocolate makes me sleepy ]


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 24, 2014)

Coffee.  Every day starts with coffee.  I like my coffee the same as my characters - rich, dark, and complex .

I've also said on more than one occasion that we might need to dedicate at least some of our books to Hershey's and Frito Lay.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jul 25, 2014)

Well I hardly even function before my tea in the morning.  Other than that, any meal which I enjoy eating.  I have a vegetarian diet but love all kinds of food.  Especially olives.


----------



## Addison (Jul 26, 2014)

Chocolate + me = CREATIVITY

When I wake up I can't get going without a tall cup of hot chocolate. When I write I usually have another cup in arm's reach (but out of spill-range). Usually it's in a tall san francisco cup that has a small chip in one side. Not to mention I have a stash of chocolate. Most of the time there's a stick of Toblerone in there mixed in with bite-sized hersheys or lindorf truffles or something along those lines. Better is if I have a home-made baked good. As long as there's chocolate in it somewhere.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jul 27, 2014)

Addison said:


> Chocolate + me = CREATIVITY
> 
> When I wake up I can't get going without a tall cup of hot chocolate. When I write I usually have another cup in arm's reach (but out of spill-range). Usually it's in a tall san francisco cup that has a small chip in one side. Not to mention I have a stash of chocolate. Most of the time there's a stick of Toblerone in there mixed in with bite-sized hersheys or lindorf truffles or something along those lines. Better is if I have a home-made baked good. As long as there's chocolate in it somewhere.



I hear that Chocolate, and I mean the really _dark_ stuff, is actually good for thinking.  Science isn't my strong point, but I believe it improves blood flow to the brain or something.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 27, 2014)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> I hear that Chocolate, and I mean the really _dark_ stuff, is actually good for thinking.  Science isn't my strong point, but I believe it improves blood flow to the brain or something.



Hi Aidan of the tavern and The Maven,

I agree with you both that it's good to eat chocolate when you need to do any kind of mental work as it gives you a sugar rush. I always advise students to eat chocolate before an exam as it makes them happy and gives them energy. 

This has the added bonus that they spend so much time deciding which variety of chocolate bar to take to the exam that they forget to feel nervous!

You want to be happy and to have plenty of energy when writing your books, so eat lots of chocolate!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 27, 2014)

Guinness

Actually, having a pint with the writing is more about the ritual than about the "food".  Same with other strong drink. I don't know that it's the drink itself that provides the inspiration, but rather the fact that it sits there in a glass next to the laptop and contributes to the mood.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jul 27, 2014)

Svrtnsse said:


> Guinness
> 
> Actually, having a pint with the writing is more about the ritual than about the "food".  Same with other strong drink. I don't know that it's the drink itself that provides the inspiration, but rather the fact that it sits there in a glass next to the laptop and contributes to the mood.



I've never tried writing under the influence, but I have to confess, when I have a drink I do end up going off on very enthusiastic mental tangents.  I'm the kind of drunk who thinks he's so close to understanding what life is all about.  Not condoning getting drunk or anything, but after a glass or two my mind does seem to enthuse.  Once after enjoying red wine, I just grabbed a pen and paper and scribbled down "If you be yourself you should never need to be anyone else".  I looked at it again in the morning and thought "bloody hell, that's a bit deep isn't it?".


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 27, 2014)

I was reminded of this: Infographic: What Beer and Coffee Do To Your Brain (And Which Makes You More Creative) | Co.Create | creativity + culture + commerce

There is some truth in alcohol making you more creative, and I'm sure other foods will have similar effects as well.

However, I also think that the rituals that surround our writing are really important. For example, my Wednesday afternoon writing ritual is a really important part of my writing. I head down to my favorite cafe, order the salad of the day and a cup of coffee. I eat it and then write for a bit. Once I've been at it for a while I order a slice of rhubarb tart and then keep writing. This is where I do some of my best work and it's gone on for long enough that I feel really bad and stressed out if I miss it. - The free refills I get for being a regular and a good tipper doesn't hurt either.

Going to the pub also happens a lot, but it's not surrounded by the same kind of routine - different pubs, different days. 
I try to limit myself when drinking at the pub though. It's often enough to have a pint sitting next to me on the table and having a sip now and then (hence stouts). I think this is more about "enhancing the creative atmosphere" than about letting the alcohol affect me - but that's probably a part as well.

Though to stick on topic, rhubarb tart and coffee also accompany some of my best (or most enjoyable) writing.


----------



## The Maven (Jul 27, 2014)

I remember reading once that alcohol helps disinhibit the right (creative) mind allowing more unrestrained imagination processes. Whilst caffeine helps to keep you focused. The article went on to advise that having a beer may help in the brain storming phase but a good coffee helps you keep on track once you decide on the approach.

@Ruby: reading your comments about the chocolate reminds me of Professor Lupin and his cure for the dementors. 

Regarding the dark chocolate, dark chocolate tends to be richer in cocoa than the typical milk chocolate (hence the dark color) and this is a known natural substance that improves endorphin release (the happy hormone). Cocoa powder can also be mixed with warm milk in a pot to create a richer type of hot chocolate... But it is quite bitter. Also while at that, chocolate with chili in it has a way of improving mood.


----------

